# 1953 Power King



## mintojr (May 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a 1953 Power King @ Auction. Runs good, will need some carb work. Have some questions on the rarity of it. In place of a steering wheel it has a tiller bar. See photos.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, the tiller steers are highly sought after. Please post the tractors serial number and I'll be able to tell you for sure what year it is. It looks as though you are correct but let's make sure of what you have.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

That just looks fun.


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

The most fun thing about this tractor is the steering. With most tractors that have steering like this, you throw the handle to the right if you want to turn left, etc. On this tractor, you have to move the handle in the same direction that you wish to go. It may not seem like a big deal but it can really throw you if you're not ready for it.


----------



## mintojr (May 14, 2012)

Pond. Thanks I have verified it as a 1953. Fun to play around with. It's currently at the dealership and they are telling me it needed points, magneto, etc. started the work and then found out their computer was wrong and they don't have the mag!! Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

From the looks of it, I would not doubt the 1953 year. I just always like to make sure. Nice tractor. I hope you get it fixed up the way you want it. It would bring a lot of attention at shows.


----------



## SITP (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd really like to see a pic of it restored!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id say on ebay or tractor collector/restoration sites to find the motor parts - depending on the make of the motor , also might want to see about any places carrying those parts.


Back north i had a very large lawntractor junkyard nearby - he carried all kinds of parts, new and used, prices were pretty reasonable.


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice find! Power Kings are great tractors, we had one for a while when I was a kid. There is a pretty big following for them. eBay usually has a decent amount of parts listed! Preserve the old iron!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Litte spit shine she'll look good in parades/shows....congrats.


----------



## mintojr (May 14, 2012)

All, got the mag ordered,,,one I get it should be good to go!! Cmac, my brother has a '68 with a dual trans!!


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice, I've read alittle about those, I'm a Case/Ingersoll man myself but if I found the right power king I prob wouldn't pass it up. The one we had for a short time only had a snow thrower w/cab and I think a rear blade. Glad u found the Mag.


----------

